# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  सूत्रधार द्वारा खुद रेटिंग तय करना

## jhatka

मैंने  कई बार देखा है की सूत्रधार खुद अपने सूत्र की रेटिंग तय कर देता है

नियामकगण और फोरम के लोगों का  इस विषय पर शायद कभी ध्यान न गया हो इसीलिए मैंने ऐसा सूत्र बनाया है
इस विषय पर आपलोगों के क्या विचार हैं ?

----------


## jhatka

मै ये भी देख रहां हूँ की कई अच्छे सूत्रों की रेटिंग खराब दी गयी है
और कई खराब सूत्रों को अच्छी
मुझे कुछ अजीब सा लग रहा है
कई दिनों बाद आ रहा हूँ इसीलिए बहुत कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा
क्या कोई बन्दा समझा सकता है ?

----------


## fullmoon

*मैं आप की बात से  सहमत हूँ,

कई सूत्र जो इतने ज्यादा हिट्स पाते हैं, फिर भी उन्हें कम rating प्राप्त है, 

जबकि कुछ सूत्र बनते ही तुरंत 5 स्टार rating पा लेते हैं.

ये बात पहले नियामक jaileo जी भी उठा चुके हैं.की सदस्य अपने सूत्र की rating खुद ही कैसे तय कर सकते हैं?

और ये बात सच भी लगती है,इसलिए इस rating का कोई औचित्य ही नहीं है.

या किसी प्रकार से सदस्यों को स्वयं के सूत्र को rating देने से रोक दिया जाए.*

----------


## Ranveer

*एक सूत्र बनाने में बहुत मेहनत लगती है भाई
कोपी पेस्ट भी अगर पढ़ के किया जाए तब भी
रेटिंग प्रबंधन के द्वारा तय होनी चाहिए .
इस पर ध्यान देना आवश्यक है*

----------


## Black Pearl

maaf keejiye mai mobile se log in hu. Maine bhi apne ek sutr ko khud hi rating de di hai. Lekin main is baat se anjaan tha ki sirf ek bar dee gayi rating hi sutr ki permanent rating ho jati hai. Mujhe laga tha jaise antarvasna kee kahaniyo ki rating hoti hai, vaisa hi kuchh system hoga. Ki har sadasy dwara di gayi rating ka avrage nikala jayega. Wahi sutr ki vastavik rating hogi.

Sutro me bhi rating kahaniyo k jaise honi chahiye. Kya khayal hai?

----------


## Ranveer

> maaf keejiye mai mobile se log in hu. Maine bhi apne ek sutr ko khud hi rating de di hai. Lekin main is baat se anjaan tha ki sirf ek bar dee gayi rating hi sutr ki permanent rating ho jati hai. Mujhe laga tha jaise antarvasna kee kahaniyo ki rating hoti hai, vaisa hi kuchh system hoga. Ki har sadasy dwara di gayi rating ka avrage nikala jayega. Wahi sutr ki vastavik rating hogi.
> 
> Sutro me bhi rating kahaniyo k jaise honi chahiye. Kya khayal hai?


* आपका स्वीकार करना आपकी गलती को माफ़ करता है मित्र
एक बार मुझसे भी यह गलती हुई है 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मेरे ख्याल से हर कोई हर किसी सूत्र को रेट कर सकता है! और फोरम पर सूत्र की ओसत रेटिंग दिखाई जाती है! तो सभी सदस्यों को अपनी पसंद नापसंद के सूत्रों को रेट करते रहना चाहिए! सिर्फ सूत्रधार के एक वोट से तो कुछ ख़ास फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा शायद!*

----------


## jhatka

> *मेरे ख्याल से हर कोई हर किसी सूत्र को रेट कर सकता है! और फोरम पर सूत्र की ओसत रेटिंग दिखाई जाती है! तो सभी सदस्यों को अपनी पसंद नापसंद के सूत्रों को रेट करते रहना चाहिए! सिर्फ सूत्रधार के एक वोट से तो कुछ ख़ास फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा शायद!*


यही तो नहीं हो रहा है ..................शायद

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हो रहा है बंधू!* 


> यही तो नहीं हो रहा है ..................शायद

----------


## jethalal

> सिर्फ सूत्रधार के एक वोट से तो कुछ ख़ास फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा शायद!</font></b>





> यही तो नहीं हो रहा है


किंग भाई की बात सही है, और जटका भाई की भी...क्योकि ज्यादातर लोग केवल रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट से परिचित है, सूत्र-रेटिंग के feature से नही. अत: ऐसा होता है केवल एक बंदे के वोट से ही सूत्र फाइव स्टार हो जाता है. 

वैसे देखा जाए तो...
यदि सूत्रधार खुदी के सूत्र को रेट कर सकता है, व् खुदी के सूत्र में डाले पोल में वोटिंग कर सकता है..क्योकि वो सूत्रधार होने के आलावा एक सदस्य भी है.तो उसी लोजिक से *हर सदस्य को स्वयं को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट देने की भी सुविधा होनी चाहिए!
*
या फिर ऐसा की सूत्रधार खुद के सूत्र को रेट तो कर सके लेकिन उसके एक वोट से सूत्र एक ही स्टार आगे बढे न की फाइव स्टार.

----------


## Krish13

मेरे हिसाब से सूत्र रेटिँग का सिस्टम ही बंद कर देना चाहिये  जब हम अपने ही सूत्र को टाँप राटिँग दे सकते है तो ऐसी सुविधा रखने का औचित्य ही क्या है|

----------


## Black Pearl

> *मेरे ख्याल से हर कोई हर किसी सूत्र को रेट ................. तो कुछ ख़ास फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा शायद!*


हाँ मैंने चेक किया है, कहानियों की तरह हर कोई सूत्र को रेटिंग दे सकता है... 




> यही तो नहीं हो रहा है ..................शायद





> *हो रहा है बंधू!*


हो रहा है 

अच्छा अगर हम अपने सूत्र को ५ * देते हैं, और तीन अन्य सदस्य उसी सूत्र को १-१ * देते हैं, तो उस सूत्र की वास्तविक रेटिंग इस प्रकार होगी:

कुल रेटिंग पॉइंट/सदस्य संख्या = वास्तविक रेटिंग पॉइंट 

(५+१+१+१)/४ =२,.............. यही सूत्र की रेटिंग में प्रदर्शित होता है 

हमने देखा कि अगर ४ सदस्य भी रेटिंग दे देते हैं तो ,, एक सदस्य की रेटिंग से कोई खास फर्क नहीं पड़ता है,  

इस प्रकार अगर एक सूत्र को ६-७ सदस्य रेटिंग देते हैं यह रेटिंग उसकी वास्तविक रेटिंग के काफी नजदीक होगी..

----------


## fullmoon

*लेकिन मुझे ऐसा नहीं लगता,

किसी भी सदस्य द्वारा दी गयी पहली RATING ही अंतिम  मानी जाती है.

अगर किसी ने उसे शुरू में ही २ स्टार दे दिए,तो फिर आप उसे 5 स्टार नहीं कर सकते.*

----------


## jhatka

> *लेकिन मुझे ऐसा नहीं लगता,
> 
> किसी भी सदस्य द्वारा दी गयी पहली RATING ही अंतिम  मानी जाती है.
> 
> अगर किसी ने उसे शुरू में ही २ स्टार दे दिए,तो फिर आप उसे 5 स्टार नहीं कर सकते.*


यही सत्य है
इसी तथ्य की और मै सबका ध्यान खींचना चाहता हूँ

----------


## Black Pearl

मैं ये रेटिंग सिर्फ उदहारण के लिए दे रहा हूँ.

ये वो रेटिंग है जो किसी ने इस सूत्र को दी है....
देखिये

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

har chhoti choti baat se complaint kyun hone lagi h aajkal.


are forum ka maza lo ..kya  baby ki tarahh .....

----------


## Black Pearl

अब मैंने इस प्रकार इस सूत्र को रटिंग दी है 
देखिये

----------


## miss.dabangg

> har chhoti choti baat se complaint kyun hone lagi h aajkal.
> 
> 
> are forum ka maza lo ..kya  baby ki tarahh .....



*ये सूत्र मेरे ऊपर बनया गया है !!! पता नहीं फोरम के सभी सदस्य मेरे खिलाफ क्यों होते जा रहे हैं पहले भी बहुत से सूत्र मेरे ऊपर  बन चुके हैं ! मेरे को लगता है सब ये चाहते हैं की मैं फोरम पर पोस्टिंग ना करूँ और फोरम छोड दूँ !*

----------


## Black Pearl

अब इस सूत्र की रेटिंग देखिये

----------


## miss.dabangg

> यही सत्य है
> इसी तथ्य की और मै सबका ध्यान खींचना चाहता हूँ


*ये बात गलत है सब ( मथेस के ) एवेरज वाले रुल से ही होता है !!!*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

lo is sutra ko bhi jwab mil hya ..aur dabang ji aapne repo dekar ek dusre sadasya ke muuh par thappad maar diya jisne mujje do negative diye the aur aapki ek ne hi level up kar diya. thannx ..


aur agar aapke upar bana h fir to ek member ke upar sutra banana galat baat h

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

> lo is sutra ko bhi jwab mil hya ..aur dabang ji aapne repo dekar ek dusre sadasya ke muuh par thappad maar diya jisne mujje do negative diye the aur aapki ek ne hi level up kar diya. thannx ..
> 
> 
> aur agar aapke upar bana h fir to ek member ke upar sutra banana galat baat h


कृपया हिंदी मैं लिखे.............

----------


## jhatka

> *ये सूत्र मेरे ऊपर बनया गया है !!! पता नहीं फोरम के सभी सदस्य मेरे खिलाफ क्यों होते जा रहे हैं पहले भी बहुत से सूत्र मेरे ऊपर  बन चुके हैं ! मेरे को लगता है सब ये चाहते हैं की मैं फोरम पर पोस्टिंग ना करूँ और फोरम छोड दूँ !*


मैडम आप तुरंत में भावुक हो उठती हैं
अगर मुझे आपसे ही केवल शिकायत होती तो मै आपकी शिकायत नियामकों से कर चुका होता
आप हर बात को अपने ऊपर मत लिया कीजिये
बचपना छोडिये और अपना मनोरंजन चालू रखिये

----------


## jhatka

मुझे आज रेटिंग प्रणाली में  कुछ बदलाव दिख रहा है
क्या सभी को कुछ परिवर्तन दिखा है
सभी लोगों से आग्रह है की उन्हें जो सूत्र जैसा लगे रेटिंग देकर देखें
यह प्रणाली बहुत अच्छी मानी जाती है

----------


## sanjeetspice

दोस्तों और भाइयो मेने तो आज तक इस चीज का कभी प्रयोग नही क्या मतलब रेटिंग का

----------

